# Berlin Studio reviews and user demos



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 2, 2022)

Berlin Studio is getting really nice reviews!

If you want to share demos of your work with this plugin, please feel free to add them here.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Soundbed (Dec 2, 2022)

Here I thought I didn't need another reverb.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 2, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Here I thought I didn't need another reverb.


Once the peculiar Mac M1 kinks are worked out, I’m pretty sure it’ll be the last reverb I buy, unless someone does a similar plugin for Abbey Road. The sound just blows me away! Peter did an amazing job with this.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 2, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Once the peculiar Mac M1 kinks are worked out, I’m pretty sure it’ll be the last reverb I buy, unless someone does a similar plugin for Abbey Road. The sound just blows me away! Peter did an amazing job with this.


If someone is allowed to do that at Abbey Road, they must hire me


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## goalie composer (Dec 2, 2022)

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


>



Any details on libraries and mic positions you used for this track?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 2, 2022)

goalie composer said:


> Any details on libraries and mic positions you used for this track?





goalie composer said:


> Any details on libraries and mic positions you used for this track?


We have to ask the maker, S. Friedrich, a.k.a. @Living Fossil here. He was so kind to share this in another thread.


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 2, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Once the peculiar Mac M1 kinks are worked out


oh, there's some M1 issues? I'm using my M1 more and more these days, so ...


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 2, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> oh, there's some M1 issues? I'm using my M1 more and more these days, so ...


I think they were resolved in the latest update this week.


----------



## Evans (Dec 2, 2022)

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> We have to ask the maker, S. Friedrich, a.k.a. @Living Fossil here. He was so kind to share this in another thread.


This post, specifically:






Samplicity announces Berlin Studio plugin


Question for the very few people who report "heavy CPU use" on Macs: Is there a chance that your DAW is running in Rosetta 2 mode? I just noticed that a new Cubase license installed here, on a Silicon Mac, started in Rosetta mode. Seems to be an Apple issue. Can be easily corrected, but it...




vi-control.net


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 3, 2022)

goalie composer said:


> Any details on libraries and mic positions you used for this track?


Hi there, as mentioned in the link post, the used libraries were VSL woodwinds (the old ones), Audiobro MSB, Nashville Strings and Cineperc (Cineperc has no additional reverb on it).

For the mic positions, my basic approach is to get first a balance between dry signal (with an applied small delay) and the Decca tree.
Then I bring on the AB mics to see if the sound needs them: On the VSL woods (which have a pre panning with the Waves S1 [narrowed stereo width & direction] I like the ABs, on libraries that come with more room signal (like MSB) I sometimes switch them completely off.
Finally, I add the surround mics until the air starts being "electric" or "vibrant". I really see these as having a huge impact on the emotional quality of the samples. However, the amount of these is in correlation of the loudness of the instruments. 

Once the balance is done, I lowever the volume of my speakers at minimum level. If there is too much reverb, it will be obvious at this point. So at this level I readjust the levels.
Then I bring the level up again and check.

I often do small adjustments on the reverb, usually in the morning as long as my ears are fresh. So, it's work in progress...


----------



## goalie composer (Dec 3, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> Hi there, as mentioned in the link post, the used libraries were VSL woodwinds (the old ones), Audiobro MSB, Nashville Strings and Cineperc (Cineperc has no additional reverb on it).
> 
> For the mic positions, my basic approach is to get first a balance between dry signal (with an applied small delay) and the Decca tree.
> Then I bring on the AB mics to see if the sound needs them: On the VSL woods (which have a pre panning with the Waves S1 [narrowed stereo width & direction] I like the ABs, on libraries that come with more room signal (like MSB) I sometimes switch them completely off.
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to share that with us all! It sounds great!


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 4, 2022)

I've posted this track already in the first Samplicity thread, but since this is the dedicated user tracks thread I'll do a repost.

This was my first test run with it and therefore there is no additional processing in this track. 
(Just a bit of compression and limiting on the Master). 
But I think it gives a good impression how the reverb interacts with different textures during the piece.

Also, while Woodwinds (VSL) and Brass (MSB) are the same as in the other track, in this one there's also VSL's harp, celesta, perc & Timpani. And the strings are a mixture of Vista and Nashville Scoring Strings. (in the beginning it's just Vista, than it's NSS. I will probably add Nashville at the Vista parts at a later point).



p.s. in the meantime, I've converted the reverb in some other tracks to Berlin. And I think that e.g. Modern Scoring Strings benefits a lot of it. (by using only their Close Mics)
Unfortunately, I can't post these tracks right now, since it's a pending release.


----------



## Petrucci (Dec 4, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> I've posted this track already in the first Samplicity thread, but since this is the dedicated user tracks thread I'll do a repost.
> 
> This was my first test run with it and therefore there is no additional processing in this track.
> (Just a bit of compression and limiting on the Master).
> ...



Sounds very cohesive and natural, love it! What mics did you use from NSS??


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 4, 2022)

Petrucci said:


> Sounds very cohesive and natural, love it! What mics did you use from NSS??


Thank you very much! Unfortunately I'm off studio for some days and can't check right now. But afair it's a mixture of close, decca & surround. (I'll update this answer asap)


----------



## Petrucci (Dec 4, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> Thank you very much! Unfortunately I'm off studio for some days and can't check right now. But afair it's a mixture of close, decca & surround. (I'll update this answer asap)


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 9, 2022)

Nice Alex! @A.Heppelmann


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Dec 9, 2022)

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> Nice Alex! @A.Heppelmann



Thanks, Peter! Loving the plugin so far. Experimenting with the Joshua Bell violin right now -- will upload another test video soon!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 9, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 11, 2022)

I really did not want to buy another reverb. 😭


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 11, 2022)

A new track, again with Berlin Studio as the only reverb.

Used libraries are: 
VSL woodwinds (the old ones), 
Modern scoring brass
CinePerc (in this track with Berlin Studio reverb)
VSL harp
Nashville Scoring Strings & Vista (in most places both play together)

Some compressor Limiting on the master, as well as Zynaptiq's Intensity.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 11, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> A new track, again with Berlin Studio as the only reverb.
> 
> Used libraries are:
> VSL woodwinds (the old ones),
> ...



Impressive! And my subwoofer also likes the low percussion!


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 11, 2022)

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> Impressive! And my subwoofer also likes the low percussion!


Thanks! There contrabassoon is also quite busy in this one...


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 11, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> I really did not want to buy another reverb. 😭


I’m pretty sure it’s the last one I’ll buy. It sort of made all my others obsolete.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 11, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s the last one I’ll buy. It sort of made all my others obsolete.


Then again I've heard this line before. Indeed, I've told myself that...


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## thierry.ecuvillon (Dec 21, 2022)

Insert mode


----------



## AndyP (Dec 22, 2022)

May I ask here if there will be more rooms at some point?


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 23, 2022)

AndyP said:


> May I ask here if there will be more rooms at some point?


There’s more than one room in Berlin??

/sarcasm


----------



## AndyP (Dec 23, 2022)

Am just testing BS and for me it is a great work relief. Good decision!

@Soundbed
Well, you know, for some it's 2nd violins, for others roompacks.


----------



## thierry.ecuvillon (Dec 24, 2022)

2 simple question Please, what is the différence between Input and source ?
and is there a différence on the source in insert mode between the track source on send mode ?
i mean is there a position or panoramic différence ? Thank you


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 24, 2022)

thierry.ecuvillon said:


> 2 simple question Please, what is the différence between Input and source ?
> and is there a différence on the source in insert mode between the track source on send mode ?
> i mean is there a position or panoramic différence ? Thank you



Input, as the name indicates, is what is going into the reverb.
If it's set to 0dB, everything enters as loud as it is.

Source determines how much of the signal that went into the input will come out again (without an effect). It's like the "dry" signal in other reverbs
Two things are relevant here:
1) If Berlin is used as Send effect, this "source" has be muted (which would equal 100% wet in a usual reverb)
2) if used as an insert, there is the possibility to apply a delay (and EQing) to the direct signal. Which is a good thing in many cases

And no, the direct signal is untouched as long as you don't change some parameters.


----------



## thierry.ecuvillon (Dec 24, 2022)

Ok thank you very much for your quick and complète answer.
Kind regards and all the best 
Thierry


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 25, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> Input, as the name indicates, is what is going into the reverb.
> If it's set to 0dB, everything enters as loud as it is.
> 
> Source determines how much of the signal that went into the input will come out again (without an effect). It's like the "dry" signal in other reverbs
> ...


Excellent answer
Thanks


----------



## thierry.ecuvillon (Dec 28, 2022)

Here my new preset for Piano
The idea is where to put the Piano on stage. The andswer is: on Violins2+ Violas+Celli ...
So i have made 3 send. one for v2, one for v Alti, one for Celli.
The 3 preset have the same setting exept the location on stage. the same low cut at 88hz
And you can see on the vienna ensemble mixer a spécial think: the track of the piano instrument have no output. So the sound go only on each send. And the source fader are active on each Berlin instance.
I like the sound like this. But if you need more dry sound, you can add a other send with no berlin instance. A empty bus, just for add the dry signal. All send is on o dB ( and -13 dB is a good start for me on the dry empty bus fader )
i have try to put the preset file but it doesn't work here sorry, but the picture is clear.
Try on your piano and let us know,
If you have some changement, it could be great for all, sharing is cool 
Kind regards,

Thierry

here the result (without the bus dry):


----------



## thierry.ecuvillon (Tuesday at 12:54 PM)

thierry.ecuvillon said:


> Here my new preset for Piano
> The idea is where to put the Piano on stage. The andswer is: on Violins2+ Violas+Celli ...
> So i have made 3 send. one for v2, one for v Alti, one for Celli.
> The 3 preset have the same setting exept the location on stage. the same low cut at 88hz
> ...



Hi have put a lot of reverb here, but each instance with "Size" on 75 % is very good


----------



## Rob (Wednesday at 5:31 AM)

here's the Pavane from Ravel's Ma Mère L'Oye, all VSL. I love how Berlin Studio recreates the atmosphere of an orchestral studio with so little effort...

View attachment Ma_mere_Pavane-BS.mp3


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Wednesday at 5:36 AM)

Rob said:


> here's the Pavane from Ravel's Ma Mère L'Oye, all VSL. I love how Berlin Studio recreates the atmosphere of an orchestral studio with so little effort...
> 
> View attachment Ma_mere_Pavane-BS.mp3


Thanks for sharing, beautiful


----------



## shawnsingh (Wednesday at 8:07 AM)

Rob said:


> here's the Pavane from Ravel's Ma Mère L'Oye, all VSL. I love how Berlin Studio recreates the atmosphere of an orchestral studio with so little effort...
> 
> View attachment Ma_mere_Pavane-BS.mp3


Was this the VI series dry VSL, or Synchron?


----------



## Rob (Wednesday at 11:02 AM)

shawnsingh said:


> Was this the VI series dry VSL, or Synchron?


VI series, not synchronized. On one hand, I still like the vivid tone of the originals, on the other I have instruments from that series that I don't see in the Synchron player and don't want to buy again so...


----------



## EwigWanderer (Wednesday at 11:17 AM)

I have MIR Pro. How would you compare this to MIR? I'm planning to buy the Bricasti one but I'm on the fence about this one.


----------



## Rob (Wednesday at 11:43 AM)

EwigWanderer said:


> I have MIR Pro. How would you compare this to MIR? I'm planning to buy the Bricasti one but I'm on the fence about this one.


if you're asking me I don't have MIR so can't compare...


----------



## EwigWanderer (Wednesday at 11:58 AM)

Rob said:


> if you're asking me I don't have MIR so can't compare...


Sorry. Not you but general if someone has both.


----------



## syrinx (Wednesday at 12:31 PM)

EwigWanderer said:


> Sorry. Not you but general if someone has both.


Did you check this thread? 

Thread 'MIR 3D vs Berlin Studio'
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/mir-3d-vs-berlin-studio.133289/


----------



## EwigWanderer (Wednesday at 12:39 PM)

syrinx said:


> Did you check this thread?
> 
> Thread 'MIR 3D vs Berlin Studio'
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/mir-3d-vs-berlin-studio.133289/


 No. Thank you!


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak (Wednesday at 12:49 PM)

syrinx said:


> Did you check this thread?
> 
> Thread 'MIR 3D vs Berlin Studio'
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/mir-3d-vs-berlin-studio.133289/


Ewig, I would also like a better comparison (the forbidden word!) with MIR 3D. In my opinion, the thread that syrinx posted has a lot of talking but only 1 robust audio example (Psycho). Without the intention to disrespect no one, I am primarily interested in audio comparisons so I can evaluate myself and whether BS could be a great addition. Of course, I already know that BS is great, lacking only to understand if I need it, as like you, I already have MIR.


----------



## Soundbed (Wednesday at 1:03 PM)

Would someone run this audio through a BS "standard" type of woodwind position preset for me, please?

View attachment Berlin Solo Oboe Dry.mp3


I'm still on the fence about buying Berlin Studio. This is what the "standard" version of Cinematic Rooms "Bowing Hall" preset does, at -6dB ... it's similar to Amethyst Hall to my ears and I've been trying it with strings, lately. I'd like to hear both BS and CR with the Oboe above, if possible.

With Cinematic Rooms:

View attachment Berlin Solo Oboe CR.mp3


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Wednesday at 1:13 PM)

Soundbed said:


> Would someone run this audio through a BS "standard" type of woodwind position preset for me, please?


I have Berlin Studio! 
Can you email me the dry version (uncompressed)? I will return a rendering to you


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak (Wednesday at 1:53 PM)

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> I have Berlin Studio!
> Can you email me the dry version (uncompressed)? I will return a rendering to you


Please Peter, could you post the rendering here as well?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Wednesday at 1:57 PM)

Rubens Tubenchlak said:


> Please Peter, could you post the rendering here as well?


I guess Nathan @Soundbed will do that, but I have not yet received it. Will be tomorrow, cheers


----------



## Soundbed (Wednesday at 2:18 PM)

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> I have Berlin Studio!
> Can you email me the dry version (uncompressed)? I will return a rendering to you


Sure! Well, here is a link (not an email).









Berlin Solo Oboe Dry.wav


1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world




we.tl


----------



## Scottyb (Wednesday at 2:32 PM)

Any chances of a Demo for this? Always helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Wednesday at 2:33 PM)

I have no idea how to make a .wav file playable here, hence my question to exchange this via email...

Here it is:
Berlin Oboe Wet.wav (48 kHz)


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Wednesday at 2:38 PM)

Scottyb said:


> Any chances of a Demo for this? Always helpful. Thanks!


Do you mean a trial version?

I am working on iLok integration, when that is finished there will be trial versions of the Samplicity plugins. The current license registration system does not support trial versions well enough.

This will be combined with a "performance boost" update, I guess/hope in February.


----------



## Scottyb (Wednesday at 2:57 PM)

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> Do you mean a trial version?
> 
> I am working on iLok integration, when that is finished there will be trial versions of the Samplicity plugins. The current license registration system does not support trial versions well enough.
> 
> This will be combined with a "performance boost" update, I guess/hope in February.


Yes sir! Trial. And that sounds wonderful! Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## syrinx (Thursday at 1:08 AM)

Soundbed said:


> Would someone run this audio through a BS "standard" type of woodwind position preset for me, please?
> 
> View attachment Berlin Solo Oboe Dry.mp3
> 
> ...


Here's a quick version with mostly decca signal and a bit of the other mic positions (between -12 and -20 dB). I didn't edit the Size or Tail parameters, but I tend to do play a bit with those to get the sound I'm after.
View attachment oboe-berlinstudio.mp3


----------



## Soundbed (Thursday at 10:47 AM)

syrinx said:


> Here's a quick version with mostly decca signal and a bit of the other mic positions (between -12 and -20 dB). I didn't edit the Size or Tail parameters, but I tend to do play a bit with those to get the sound I'm after.
> View attachment oboe-berlinstudio.mp3





Soundbed said:


> Would someone run this audio through a BS "standard" type of woodwind position preset for me, please?
> 
> View attachment Berlin Solo Oboe Dry.mp3
> 
> ...





Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> I have no idea how to make a .wav file playable here, hence my question to exchange this via email...
> 
> Here it is:
> Berlin Oboe Wet.wav (48 kHz)


Thank you both!

Apologies, @Peter Emanuel Roos, I'm one of those types who likes to keep audio attachments out of my email.

So, here are some mp3 files (the WAV file @Peter Emanuel Roos provided is linked in his reply above, if he still has it on his CDN when you read this) of the comparisons:

Original, dry OT Oboe soloist:
View attachment Berlin Solo Oboe Dry.mp3


~~~

Berlin Studio from @Peter Emanuel Roos — converted from WAV to mp3, for posting directly on VI-C ... but you might need to pull the volume down on the mp3 player a touch, to match the volume of the below comparison files:
View attachment 2023-01-11-oboe-wet Berlin Studio.mp3


~~~

Cinematic Rooms Standard Edition, @ 9dB "Wet" Amethyst Hall, 2sec, +1.5dB Gain:
View attachment Berlin Solo Oboe CR Amethyst.mp3






~~~

Cinematic Rooms Standard Edition, @ 9dB "Wet" Proximity Far 1, Bowing Hall, 2sec, +2dB Gain:
View attachment Berlin Solo Oboe CR Bowing Hall.mp3






~~~


syrinx said:


> ...mostly decca signal and a bit of the other mic positions (between -12 and -20 dB). I didn't edit the Size or Tail parameters...
> View attachment oboe-berlinstudio.mp3



~~~

My initial thoughts are that I like the @Peter Emanuel Roos Berlin Studio versions slightly more than what I was able to come up with in CR Standard quickly... I particularly could not capture the same effect it had on the attack of the notes after a pause, in Cinematic Rooms. There is also a bit more dimension in BS. (I'd hope I'd be able to pick them out from a blind test, if they were properly gain matched, but who knows?) 

It's important to note that I did not spend much time in CR trying to match every setting exactly; I simply went for "a couple of tweaks from a preset" approach. And, I have the Standard edition which includes neither the presets of the professional edition (including a scoring stage preset, I believe) nor the advanced features.

I don't want to present either product in a negative light because they are both obviously great. If there are flaws in this comparison, I humbly apologize.

Apologies to @syrinx because I still need to fully examine yours and listen for differences and key indicators.

Thanks again, @Peter Emanuel Roos


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Thursday at 10:59 AM)

Do not forget that the reverbs compared here create their sound in fundamentally different ways (I do like both approaches). Be careful with attaching value to preset names ("stage") from algorithmic reverbs, these names may or may not be appropriate or realistic. Reverbs like CR typically do not use physical modelling. The preset names are just... labels, hopefully well chosen.


----------



## syrinx (Thursday at 2:01 PM)

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> I have no idea how to make a .wav file playable here, hence my question to exchange this via email...
> 
> Here it is:
> Berlin Oboe Wet.wav (48 kHz)


Sorry even though I checked before posting, I missed that you had already posted your version! 



Soundbed said:


> Apologies to @syrinx because I still need to fully examine yours and listen for differences and key indicators.


No worries!


----------

